# 2013 LA Auto Show Coverage News Coverage



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

The Los Angeles Auto Show has quickly become one of the most anticipated auto shows on the circuit, with many automakers making global debuts. Nine cars are expected to be shown off for the first time at this years LA show, including the Porsche Macan, MINI Cooper and Subaru WRX. Connected Cars are also becoming a hot topic at the LA show, and a whole day is dedicated to new driving technology.

More: *2013 LA Auto Show Coverage News Coverage* on AutoGuide.com


----------



## bonespoil (Nov 18, 2013)

Wow! amazing This is surely a much awaited event of the year!


----------



## GeorgeS (Nov 22, 2012)

Hell yeah!


----------

